# Live miner rescue



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Live video (from inside the mine, and topside) as they lower a capsule with rescuer into the CHilean mine to start rescuing the miners:

72W
12032 V 3976 widescreen sd dvb-s

Also streaming with about a two minute delay on CNN.com


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185211

although granted, it's in OT area which is readable only by members and not guests.


----------

